# Traced J back to Lord Tweedmouth



## Claire's Friend

I am sure most anyone with their dog's pedigree could do this. But since she is my first dog with certified "roots" I thought it was pretty cool. His dog Rock was her ancestor .


----------



## goldensrbest

Hey, that is interesting, how did you do that, i would love to know how to trace spencer's, history, back that far, got all info on k9 data, but not that far back.would you help me?


----------



## hotel4dogs

wow, that's very cool, and would be great fun to do with my guys!


----------



## Claire's Friend

That was all I did, got on K9 date (I just put J in  ) and keep going back. It gets pretty spotty back then, but enoughl to tell she has a Tweedmouth in her. Terry, I will be very intersted to see what you find out about Cambridge since she is from field lines. Let me know if you need help. It's really pretty fun:


----------



## goldensrbest

Okay, i want to see about spencer, and spirit.


----------



## Montana's Mommy

I can't bring up any of Levi's parents on k9? Why is that?


----------



## Claire's Friend

May be they are not inputted . Do you have in AKC pedigree showing his lines? Go back one dog and try them. Is he on K9 data?


----------



## Montana's Mommy

I have to put Levi in. I can bring up Ripley's sire and dam. Can I do any look ups with the SN numbers?


----------



## Claire's Friend

I am sorry I don't know what SN numbers are.


----------



## rhondas

It's interesting to see when you do it for your own dog.
However, all Goldens can be traced back to Lord Tweedmouth's dog's as long as you can build out it's pedigree in K9data.


----------



## cubbysan

I love to stalk dogs on k9data. I too went all the way back to Lord Tweedmouth's dog with Brady - it was so much fun, and it made the story a reality.

I once told a non- golden retriever person about this, and they thought I was lying, especially when I mentioned Lord Tweedmouth's name....


----------



## Montana's Mommy

sn is their pedigree #, i believe


----------



## Claire's Friend

Montana's Mommy said:


> sn is their pedigree #, i believe


Like AKC number?


----------



## Claire's Friend

rhondas said:


> It's interesting to see when you do it for your own dog.
> However, all Goldens can be traced back to Lord Tweedmouth's dog's as long as you can build out it's pedigree in K9data.


It is just like you said.
I have heard that all Goldens can be traced back to LT, but it is REALLY cool when you can see it with your own dog. I wish I was better at reading the lines, I would love to know if you can see where the fields branched off


----------



## rhondas

Another fun thing to look at is the Golden Statistics at the Topbrass Website:

http://www.ungdeniablegoldens.com/TopGoldenProducers.html

It provides information on the most influential field breeding etc. If you download reports, you can be surprised. My guy is in most of them as a descendent and he's not a field golden so I don't think it's cut ad dry on where lines split.


----------



## Titan1

rhondas said:


> Another fun thing to look at is the Golden Statistics at the Topbrass Website:
> 
> http://www.ungdeniablegoldens.com/TopGoldenProducers.html
> 
> It provides information on the most influential field breeding etc. If you download reports, you can be surprised. My guy is in most of them as a descendent and he's not a field golden so I don't think it's cut ad dry on where lines split.


Rhonda... Pat and Charles do all the stats... Which is Undeniable goldens. They owned Titan's sire Apollo. Charles loves stats!


----------



## HiTideGoldens

That's cool! I just did that with Jack's pedigree. J and Jack have similar ancestors so I'm sure we went through the same dogs.


----------



## goldensrbest

On one side, cambridge goes back to amber tweedmouth, flighty tweedmouth, then back to faithful alexander


----------



## Claire's Friend

goldensrbest said:


> On one side, cambridge goes back to amber tweedmouth, flighty tweedmouth, then back to faithful alexander


I just did her Dad (who is stunning BTW !!) real quick. Couldn't get him back to LT but I did get him to Majoribank's Poppy. I also found some of J's realatives back there too, so we're realated !! How cool is that !:


----------



## Karen519

*Susan*

Susan

Pretty Cool!! Do you have a picture of her Dad?


----------



## Claire's Friend

This is the link to Cambridge's Dad's K9 data page, there is a pic there:
Pedigree: Semper Deuce Cooper ***


----------



## goldensrbest

*cambridge*



Claire's Friend said:


> This is the link to Cambridge's Dad's K9 data page, there is a pic there:
> Pedigree: Semper Deuce Cooper ***


Yes, he is handsome,thought you might enjoy, looking it up, reason i sent her parents names. o nly seen her mom picture once.


----------



## Claire's Friend

I think it's very interesting that he gets all Englishy (is that a word??) not too far back, but then comes back to the US until his original English ancestors start (if I am reading things right ??)


----------



## goldensrbest

Claire's Friend said:


> I think it's very interesting that he gets all Englishy (is that a word??) not too far back, but then comes back to the US until his original English ancestors start (if I am reading things right ??)


 yes, i guess they intoduced american lines.


----------



## Sally's Mom

I traced my Cookie back to a tweedmouth girl. I enjoyed the statistics on the Undeniable website.


----------



## Sally's Mom

I love looking at the pics from 50 plus years ago to see the evolution of the breed.


----------



## annef

He goes back quite quickly to UK field trial lines the very famous Holway Kennel Annef


----------



## Benlora

Hi

I thought I had posted before but PC lost connection.

Logie also goes back to Rock and I see from your pedigree that the first connection was Holway Flush of Yeo.

I love looking at pedigrees too

Eileen


----------



## lgnutah

How do you follow the pedigree back so far? I mean, it just keeps getting bigger and bigger as you add great greats on both parents' sides. If you follow it back, you have to decide to follow it one way or the other don't you?


----------



## Selli-Belle

Claire's Friend said:


> I just did her Dad (who is stunning BTW !!) real quick. Couldn't get him back to LT but I did get him to Majoribank's Poppy. I also found some of J's realatives back there too, so we're realated !! How cool is that !:


A dog who was owned by one of the Marjoribanks is getting them back to LT. Since different people put the original dogs into K9data, they often used different names for owners. Basically any early dog owned by by a Marjoribanks or by Guischan is a LT dog (either LTI or LTII).


----------



## Stretchdrive

Titan1 said:


> Rhonda... Pat and Charles do all the stats... Which is Undeniable goldens. They owned Titan's sire Apollo. Charles loves stats!


They do a great job with their stats, I have checked them out many times.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

I traced Tailer Riley Da Golden Nibbler back 29 generations to get to Nous & Belle...I didn't realize it was so easy to get that far back...It's still think it's really Cool!


----------



## Mssjnnfer

I traced Mojo back to him too!!


----------



## Debles

I'm going to go look too. I have never gone back that far. I thought going back to Bonnie Brooks Elmer, Funky Farquar and Mistess of Yeo was cool!! I did get back to Poppy for Selka and Gunner. 
Now going to do Sasha's.


----------



## Debles

Sasha goes back to Poppy too. I am too lazy to look up each dogs pedigree!


----------



## Sally's Mom

It is fun to trace....


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I was able to trace Oakly's Dad all the way back to Belle and Nous. Not so much luck with Caue.


----------



## vixen

I been tracing Max line for a few years.

It taken so long cos Its a small hobby have a folder with all the info in ect. Currently have over 1000 dogs name witten in that folder. Once I got them all with fill in the detail.

A quick look will take me back to Belle and Nous in about 25 generations.


----------



## john martin

Agree with you Rhonda's. All golden can be traced back to Tweedmouth


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

That's awesome!


----------

